# 24" von der Stange für Kinder optimieren



## fsr1d3r (21. März 2008)

Mein Sohn (7 Jahre, 131 cm, 28 kg) wird sein 20" Trek jetzt ablegen - ich schaue mich nach einem 24" um. Ich bin beim Cube Team 240 hängen geblieben:

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TEAM-KID-240_id_20868_.htm 

Hat jemand Erfahrung, was sich bei so einem Bike gewichtstechnisch optimieren lässt, zu vertretbaren Kosten? 

Ich überlege auch, ob ich eine gefederte Sattelstütze (Elastomer o.ä.) montieren soll, um sein Rücken zu schonen. Klar, dass dieser auf sein Gewicht optimiert werden müsste. (Die Fullys in der Größe sind leider einfach zu schwer) Hat jemand damit auch Erfahrung?

Für Anregungen und Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße
fsr1d3r


----------



## Eifelscout (22. März 2008)

Wir standen vor drei Jahren ebenfalls vor der Frage: Cube oder Specialized 24" Wir haben uns für das Specialized entschieden. Die Komponenten waren etwas hochwertiger. 
Die einfachste und billigste Variante zur Gewichtsoptimierung sind die Reifen. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich die *Specialized Roll X 24x1.8*ausgemacht mit 500g.  Vergleichbare andere Reifen wogen um 700-750g. Dann haben wir eine Feder in der Federgabel durch eine ganz weiche ersetzt, das wars. Damit war das Rad bei 11,7kg, ein durchaus akzeptabler Wert.

Grüsse 
Eifelscout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (22. März 2008)

... mittlerweile gibts von schwalbe den mow joe in 24" als faltreifen mit 420gr.








super reifen, rollt klasse und hat für die kiddies genügend gripp. entgegen der angabe auf der seitenflanke funktioniert er ab 2,5bar und nicht erst ab 3bar.

cioa
flo


----------



## Martina H. (27. März 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben selber das Rad für unseren Sohn zu Weihnachten 06 gekauft, damals war er 7 Jahre, ca. 128 cm. Wir finden das Rad ganz toll, einziges Manko: die Gabel (dran war RST Omni 154). Die lief überhaupt nicht, auch nicht mit "Erwachsener wirft sich drauf". Nach einigem Nölen und Meckern beim Radhändler hat der dann eine RST Cappa eingebaut. Das ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht die Hammergabel, aber die funktioniert bei seinem Gewicht ( ca. 25 kg) einwandfrei. Zum Gewicht der Gabel kann ich nichts sagen, aber vielleicht solltest Du gleich beim Kauf mal auf die Gabel (und evtl. einen Soforttausch) achten. Meist hat man beim Neukauf ja doch noch Verhandlungsraum  

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## fsr1d3r (27. März 2008)

Danke an alle für die Anregungen!


----------



## cannondalebiker (3. April 2008)

Hallo,
meine Tochter 7 Jahre fahrt ein Scott 24".
Zuerst wurde der Stahl Lenker der schwere Aluvorbau und die Stütze gegen leichte Teile ausgetauscht (Der lenker wurde entsprechend gekürzt und Barends montiert)
Die Billigzüge an Schaltung und Bremse gegen Shimano Standartware ausgetauscht.
Das Schaltwerk gegen ein XT Short  getauscht und zuguterletzt die Billiggabel die kaum federte gegen eine RS Q21 ausgetauscht. Dazu musste ich eine neue Gabelbrücke anfertigen und die Elastomere anpassen.
Das Rad funktioniert Tadellos und ist auch recht leicht (knapp 10Kg)
Alleine der Gabeltausch brachte ca 800gr. Gewichtseinsparung.

Als nächstes steht ein 26" mit Kleinem Rahmen und Disk auf dem Plan.
Gewichtsziel hierbei 9KG.
Da wir oft mit dem Bike unterwegs sind u.a. auch am Gardasee ist es das mir wert.(Obwohl mich viele für Verückt erklähren)

Gruß Cannondalebiker


----------



## Kampa_Nolo (3. April 2008)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein - zumal das CUBE bei uns auf der Liste steht.

Wie sieht es hiermit als Alternative aus:

http://bergamont.de/cms/de/02__bikes/kid_24_bikes/detail/24-39-39-bergamonster-21-g

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2008/typ.php?bid=77&kkid=10


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (3. April 2008)

feine räder, wie gefällt dir das meiner tochter?





sie ist 7 jahre alt und kommt damit super zurecht. ob bergauf oder bergab, es geht wirklich mehr, als ich zu träumen wagte  
sogar ihr bruder (10) ist total stolz auf seine schwester.

mein sohn fährt das bergamont team junior 24. super rad. keinerlei probleme, es läuft nach 2 jahren wie am ersten tag. zu dem ghost kann ich nichts sagen.

mfg
frank


----------



## fsr1d3r (4. April 2008)

Kampa_Nolo schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal ein - zumal das CUBE bei uns auf der Liste steht.
> 
> Wie sieht es hiermit als Alternative aus:
> 
> ...




Das Bergamont wird wegen der Farbe ausscheiden - aber das Ghost Rad ist klasse. Ich wollte ohnehin Vorbau und Lenker des Cube tauschen, weil es mir zu sportlich schien. Beim Ghost scheint das besser zu sein. Wir machen uns auf dem Weg und fahren den Ghost zur Probe. Danke!


----------



## fsr1d3r (4. April 2008)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine Tochter 7 Jahre fahrt ein Scott 24".
> Zuerst wurde der Stahl Lenker der schwere Aluvorbau und die Stütze gegen leichte Teile ausgetauscht (Der lenker wurde entsprechend gekürzt und Barends montiert)
> Die Billigzüge an Schaltung und Bremse gegen Shimano Standartware ausgetauscht.
> ...




Danke für die Vorschläge - alles soweit machbar. Wo hast Du die Gabel gefunden?


----------



## fsr1d3r (5. April 2008)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine Tochter 7 Jahre fahrt ein Scott 24".
> Zuerst wurde der Stahl Lenker der schwere Aluvorbau und die Stütze gegen leichte Teile ausgetauscht (Der lenker wurde entsprechend gekürzt und Barends montiert)
> Die Billigzüge an Schaltung und Bremse gegen Shimano Standartware ausgetauscht.
> ...




Habe ein wenig recherchiert - ist die Quadra, die Du verbaut hast, 24"? Gibt es so etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. April 2008)

fsr1d3r schrieb:


> Habe ein wenig recherchiert - ist die Quadra, die Du verbaut hast, 24"? Gibt es so etwas?



... nein, die rockshox quadra ist eine 26" gabel aus den frühzeiten des mountainbikens. sie hat den vorteil dass sie ziemlich leicht (ca. 1300gr) und relativ kurz (gabellänge gemessen von mitte vorderachse bis oberkante gabelbrücke/lagersitz des steuerlagers) baut und damit die geometrie des rahmens nur leicht beineinträchtigt (hoffentlich). 

ciao
flo


----------



## cannondalebiker (5. April 2008)

Hallo,
die Gabel habe ich bei dem großen Auktionshaus gefunden für günstige 20Euro.
Da die Gabel für 26" gebaut ist habe ich eine neue Bremsbrücke angefertigt damit die Cantiaufnahme tiefer kommt.
Da die Gabel für alte Rahmengeometie konstruiert wurde und der Federweg ca 50 mm beträgt ist die Geometrieveränderung minimal und wohl kaum spürbar. Testen kann ich es nicht da das Rad für mich etwas zu klein ausfällt aber meine Tochter hat keine veränderung bemerkt.
Die schon etwas harten Elastomere habe ich entfernt und gegen supersofte und modifizierte ausgetauscht. Meine Tochter wiegt ca 30 KG und sie Gabel ist selbst auf Forstwegen aktiv.
Da ich einige Jahre in der Bikebranche gearbeitet habe sind mir die alten Teile, die man teilweise günstig bekommt, bestens bekannt.

Gruß Cannondalebiker


----------



## soulslight (7. April 2008)

ich hab zwar keine eigenen kinder, habe aber für unsere einrichtung kürzlich ein paar mtbs gekauft, darunter auch zwei in 24". ich hatte damals auch wegen der unterschiedlichen geometrie zwei verschiedene räder genommen, eins von bergamont und eins von felt. mr persönlich sagt das felt nach der kurzen beobachtungszeit recht gut zu. vorallendingen die bequem ausgerichtete geo finde ich wirkt sich auf die kinder sehr entspannend aus. dazu hat es für bergfahrten auch noch eine starke untersetzung. das cube, das bergamont und auch das ghost hatten damals auf mich von der geometrie her etwas sportlicher gewirkt.
von mir also der tip, schau dir auch mal das Q24 von felt an. von der austattung geben sich die ganzen räder eh nicht viel.


----------



## trailjo (7. April 2008)

Kampa_Nolo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es hiermit als Alternative aus:
> http://bergamont.de/cms/de/02__bikes/kid_24_bikes/detail/24-39-39-bergamonster-21-g



Mein Sohn hat das Bergamont Team Junior 2008: Ausstattungsmäßig identisch bis auf Rahmen und Farbe. Das Rad ist wirklich gut verarbeitet, Sitzposition ist gut und die Ausstattung ist ok. 

Allerdings finde ich die 160er Kurbeln zu lang (sind aber bei 24" fast überall verbaut - 150er Kurbeln gibts von Suntour für 23).

Außerdem ist die Gabel recht billig - geschweißte Stahlbrücke, schwergängig, hohes Losbrechmoment, keine Einstellbarkeit.
Auch läßt sie sich ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht zerlegen, zum pimpen oder reinigen.


----------



## biketraum (7. April 2008)

Ich kann ein Scott Racing in 24" wärmstens ermpfehlen.
O.K., hab nen X.0er Schaltwerk und Grip Shift drangeschraubt, dafür kaufen sich viel nen Radl beim Discounter....
Aber es funzt , ist leicht und zuverlässig....
Drehgriffe sind einfach leichter zu bedienen für die Youngsters.
Der aktuelle Preis ist O.K finde ich. Der Wiederverkaufswert ist auch gegeben.


----------



## Biketrial (29. April 2008)

Mein Sohnemann liebt sein Corratec über alles. Wendig, schnell, leicht und einfach anders als die anderen Bikes

http://www.corratec.com/corratec2/german/html/bikes/Mountain/kid_bike/team_bow_teen.php

http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=8044434&PHPSESSID=5993720f6b2a64a7e27c1be41

Und vom Rahmen lässt es sicher nach meiner Meinung länger als die sehr kurz gebauten Cube, Scott und Specialized fahren. Hier sind die Kinder schnell raus gewachsen. Eine akzeptable Ausstattung ist serienmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsr1d3r (29. April 2008)

fsr1d3r schrieb:


> Mein Sohn (7 Jahre, 131 cm, 28 kg) wird sein 20" Trek jetzt ablegen - ich schaue mich nach einem 24" um. Ich bin beim Cube Team 240 hängen geblieben:
> 
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TEAM-KID-240_id_20868_.htm
> 
> ...




Nun ist es passiert. Wir haben uns den Ghost 24" Powerkid angeschaut und der Sohn ist damit gefahren. Leider ging der Sattel nicht weit genug runter bei 131 cm Körpergröße. Er kam gerade so auf den Boden, zudem hatte er die Knie wegen der Kurbellänge unterm Kinn. Wir haben uns dann für den Cube Team 240 entschieden. Ähnliche ansprechende Optik, Geometrie super und ähnliche Komponenten. Die Gabel funktioniert besser als beim Ghost bei 28 kg Körpergewicht. Das Rad ist lt. Hersteller fast 1 kg schwerer, aber die hole ich über verschiedene Tuningmassnahmen ein.

Danke nochmal für die vielen Vorschläge!


----------



## fantic26 (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo ! 

Uch ware auch auf der  suche nach einem bike  fÃ¼r meinen7 jÃ¤hrigen Sohn und habe mich fÃ¼r das 08Ã¨r Scott spark entschieden  ! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Die 12,85kg bewiesen sich natÃ¼rlich als Ihrtum und 13.4 Kg waren auf der Fischwage real!!!! ;-)

Habe das Bike fÃ¼r 350â¬ bei Abnahme fÃ¼r zwei runter handeln kÃ¶nnen per Anfrage ;-) (Liste 449â¬)

Das RC team fÃ¼r 1099â¬ ein absolutes no go ! 

Habe dann ein bischen gegoogelt und ebay gewÃ¼lt sowie mit der cnc selber hand angelegt ! ;-)

DÃ¤mpfer Luft gegen klopper und hohes Losbrechmoment getaucht gegen  Air DÃ¤mpfer ! minus 100g 35â¬ Umlenkhebel gedreht um 180G da DÃ¤mpfer zu lang + 10mm mehr Federweg!)
Schnellspanner 9â¬ inbus  minus 70g
Umwerfer ibc shadow xt 210g statt 280g 25â¬
Smica Vorbau 24â¬ 110g statt Original 180g
Lenker giant os 139g statt original stahl 400g
Vorbau Smica 90mm os gegen 25.4 70mm 180g
Kurbel ^152 1150g gegen 2006 XTR 165Ã¨r 780g(bestellt z.Z)
SattelstÃ¼tze 380g getauscht 1â¬ ebay Syncross 170g
Umwerfer 225g gegen Lx 130g
Umlenkhebel ausgefrÃ¤Ãt schrauben holgebohrt minus 40g
Sattelklemme Hebel gegen Normale inbus Schelle minus 15g

Pedale wellego Gold eloxiert 225g original 325g
Ersparniss 1.2 kg

also 12.2kg  gesamt ! Kosten kpl 599â¬ bei 12.2 kg

Ich habe auch noch den 70mm CNC Optimierten Vorbau von Scott spark fÃ¼hr 1 1/8 steuerrohre Ã¼brig mit einem Kindgerechtem Lowriser Syntace  Vector ultralight  MaÃ von 590mm und einenen Passendem custom vorbaut!


Habe demnÃ¤chst auch ein 16" Kidsbike mit Magura Hydraulisch  hs 11 am start " 
Der Griff wurde Handangefertisgt auf speciele kids  HÃ¤nde /grÃ¶Ãe angefertigt 


GruÃ


----------



## andy2 (11. Mai 2008)

eines frage ich mich bei euren bildern immer wieder, wieso setzt ihr eure kinder auf 24 zoll raeder wenn sie eigentlich noch noch zu klein dafuer sind, das ist nicht unbedingt foerderlich fuer die gelenke.


----------



## fantic26 (11. Mai 2008)

Das 24" ist noch nicht fertig ,bekommt er zum Geburstag in 1 1/2 Monaten ! 

Das jetztige 20" Scott Gzero ist die Sattelstütze zu Kurz geworden also muss ein neues Radel her ! Tja und zwischen 20 und 24 " gibbet halt nix !  das alte  20" bekommt der kleinste zum 5. Geburtstag ! Ich finde es schlimmer wenn Kids auf 26" rädern gurken dürfen /müssen


----------



## fsr1d3r (12. Mai 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> eines frage ich mich bei euren bildern immer wieder, wieso setzt ihr eure kinder auf 24 zoll raeder wenn sie eigentlich noch noch zu klein dafuer sind, das ist nicht unbedingt foerderlich fuer die gelenke.



Sein 20" Trek war einfach zu klein geworden - da stimmte nichts mehr, egal wie ich es eingestellt habe. Beim 24" Cube sitzt er ganz bequem und die größeren Räder rollen einfach besser über Wurzeln, etc., was mehr Sicherheit bringt.


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Mai 2008)

fantic26 schrieb:


> H[/IMG]...
> 
> 
> Kurbel ^152 1150g gegen 2006 XTR 165èr 780g(bestellt z.Z)
> ...



... grundgütiger! der arme.

selbst 'ne 152er kurbel ist für deinen kurzen zu lang. meine tochter mit 10 (142cm) fährt eine custom 140er kurbel (kann man sehr gut aus älternen sh xt kurbeln machen). entspricht umgerechnet von ihrer auf meine schrittlänge 178mm kurbellänge für mich.

im bmx race bereich gibts serien kurbeln ab 125mm in 110er 5arm lk. für klassische 4kant innenlager, immer wieder bei ebay usa, zwischen 20 und 50 usd.


ciao
flo


----------



## fantic26 (11. Juni 2008)

So jetzt isses Fertisch ! Noch ein Paar Titan Wellen /Achsen leichte Reifen sattel drup und 11,58KG an Der Fischwaage !   Aber insgesamte Kosten von locker 699


----------



## Sludig667 (26. Juni 2008)

Hi !

Hab mich jetzt auch entschieden das 24er meiner Großen zu entschlacken. 

Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach 24 Zoll Felgen mit 32 Löchern möglichtst leicht und nicht zu teuer. Gibt es so etwas überhaupt ??? Meine Suche war bisher ziemlich ergebnislos, außer nen paar Sun Dh Felgen hab ich nix gefunden  

Für Vorschläge, wenns geht mit Bezugsquelle wär ich sehr dankbar  

Ride On


----------



## invincible (26. Juni 2008)

@ fantic26: Wie heißen denn die Pedale? Sehen nämlich interessant aus!


----------



## Teekay (10. August 2008)

Ich habe meinen Töchtern (7/128cm/24kg + 8/134cm/25kg) im Urlaub zwei MTBs bei der französischen Sportladenkette Decathlon gekauft.



(sorry für die schlechte Fotoqualität)

Die Räder gefallen mir von der Geo her recht gut. Der Alurahmen (made in Taiwan) hat m.M.n. eher eine Dirt-Geo. Die Lenkerposition ist recht hoch (3 Spacer unterm Vorbau), was die Sitzposition recht "gemütlich" ausfallen lässt. Beim Bergab- oder Treppenfahren ist dies aber m.E. sehr angenehm für die Kids, da die Arme und Beine noch nicht so lang sind, als dass sie ihren Hintern deutlich hinter den Sattel bekämen.

Das Rad wiegt recht genau 13 kg vonner Stange, die Ausstattung ist mittelmäßig und für Einsteiger mit schmalem Geldbeutel sicherlich ausreichend. 

Die Gabel ist eine Zoom mit geschätzten 50 mm - relativ hohes Losbrechmoment aber sie federt beim Einsatz im Gelände. (Kennt jemand diese Gabeln? Sind da Federn drin oder nur Elastomere?)

Die Kurbellänge beträgt 152 mm. Sie sitzen auf einem 4-Kant.

Einige Dinge werde ich sicherlich noch ändern/optmieren... Sattelstütze und Lenker sind aus Stahl und für einigermaßen vernünftiges Geld durch leichtere Aluteile zu ersetzen. Was die Kurbeln wiegen und ob es sinnvolle/preiswerte Alternativen gibt, weiss ich noch nicht.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand Tipps zur Optimierung des Schaltwerks geben. Den Umwerfer habe ich auf den mittleren Kranz fixiert, da meine Damen mit den verbleibenden 7 Gängen schon genug gefordert sind. Und da liegt auch mein einziger "wesentlicher" Kritikpunkt: Die Gripshift-Griffe lassen sich für Kinderhände nur sehr schwer drehen. Im Gelände unmöglich. Verbaut ist eine Schaltung von SUNRACE. Diese würde ich ggf. gegen ein LX-Schaltwerk tauschen (aus der Restekiste im Keller). Weiss jemand, ob die Shimanoschaltwerke mit dem Drehgriff kompatibel sind?



 



Bin für Tipps und Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. August 2008)

... von sram gibts günstig die mrx drehgriffschalter. deutlich leichtgängiger wie sunrace. als schaltwerk hab ich beim 20" in den ersten beiden jahren ein gebrauchtes shimano xtr invers schaltwerk genommen, (umgekehrte schaltlogik) viel weniger kraftaufwand fürs kind.

ciao
flo


----------



## Teekay (10. August 2008)

Super, danke erstmal für den Tipp. 

Meinst Du die inversen Schaltwerke sind generell leichter zu bedienen oder kommt die Leichtgängigkeit durch die XTR-Qualität?

Aber prinzipiell würden die Shimano-Schaltwerke mit Drehgriffen funktionieren?! Dann würde ich erstmal das vorhandene LX-regulär montieren, um zu sehen, ob eine Verbesserung spürbar ist.


----------



## fsr1d3r (12. August 2008)

In der aktuellen BIKE 9/08 ist ein interessanter Beitrag zum Thema. Da hat ein Bike Mechaniker ein 24" Bike für seine Tochter aufgebaut. Klasse.

Hätte ich das nur vorher gelesen ;-)

fsr1d3r


----------



## Matze. (12. August 2008)

> als schaltwerk hab ich beim 20" in den ersten beiden jahren ein gebrauchtes shimano xtr invers schaltwerk genommen, (umgekehrte schaltlogik) viel weniger kraftaufwand fürs kind.




Die Idee ist natürlich gut die Inversschaltwerke a´la XT werden ja zu Spottpreisen verhökert, und durch die umgekehrte Schaltrichtung geht das runterschalten leichter.


----------



## ZeFlo (13. August 2008)

Teekay schrieb:


> Super, danke erstmal für den Tipp.
> 
> Meinst Du die inversen Schaltwerke sind generell leichter zu bedienen oder kommt die Leichtgängigkeit durch die XTR-Qualität?
> 
> Aber prinzipiell würden die Shimano-Schaltwerke mit Drehgriffen funktionieren?! Dann würde ich erstmal das vorhandene LX-regulär montieren, um zu sehen, ob eine Verbesserung spürbar ist.



... die inversen sind wesentlich leichter zu bedienen, da die feder nach innen auf die grossen ritzel zieht und damit das schalten auf die kleinen gänge unterstützt. 
ob invers xt oder xtr ist egal, bei mir lag der xtr halt rum ...

der drehgriff mach da nicht viel, der mrx ist leichtgängier wie der sunrace (schlechter kann kaum einer zu bedienen sein). bei sram drauf achten das der drehgriff aus der attack serie (-> shimano kompatibel) ist.

ciao
flo


----------



## Teekay (13. August 2008)

Danke Flo, dann werde ich mich wohl demnäxt mal um 2 Inverse Schaltwerke und mrx-Drehgriffe bemühen.

Auf dass es den Mädelz noch mehr Spaß macht


----------



## gentic (25. August 2008)

hallo. also versteh ich das richtige.. wenn ich meinem kleinen mann die sram mrx 6-fach drehgriffe ans bike schraube geht eigentlich auch jedes schaltwerk? (deore, xt - was der keller hergibt  )

kenn mich mit drehgriffen leider nicht so aus... 

geplant ist ein scott voltage jr 20

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

danke!


----------

